# EMT-b Scenarios for training purposes



## MLRUSSELL (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey, I am trying to set up some weekend training for a group that are about to test, and I don't have the time to create fleshed out scenarios wholecloth right now, is there a good source of full scenarios online? Budget is $0 from my department for this right now.
It is for the NREMT-b, looking for 4 or 5 good Oral Station scenarios, things that utilize the Revised Trauma Scale and or GCS would be great, stroke, MVA, anything really. I am formatting to the AAOS NREMT-b Template, with all the pertinent details but none of the exposition. I don't mind separating the wheat from the chaff to bring them down to basics, but basic yet challenging scenarios would be appreciated
Similarly for Practical pregame, if people have actor friendly Medical and Trauma assessment scenarios, 2 of each would be great.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gurby (Apr 6, 2016)

You're in luck!

Some of these scenarios are basic, some are less basic, all of them are very good:
http://emsbasics.com/welcome-to-scenarioville/scenarios/


----------



## MLRUSSELL (Apr 6, 2016)

I had been looking at that one, will try to use some of them if I have time to sort through the attempts at plot and character development to get the pertinent medical information. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

